# Pooch test, please



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I just joined this forum and was reading all the posts. I came across pooch test pictures. I'm not sure what I'm looking for, so could someone please tell me if you think my girls are bred. They are all FF and would have been bred February 6th or 7th.

The first picture is from two weeks ago the rest are from this week.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

"Pooch test" is most accurate at around the end of the 2nd month....I myself can't really tell until the third month.
Since it's been 7 weeks, have you noticed heats with your girls? That is a sure way of knowing that they settled.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks possible -- not 100% sure yet


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't noticed them come in heat again, but I have never been able to tell with these two any way.Thats whats driving me crazy! They will be FF and I used my new buck also, so its his first time.
I'll wait a couple weeks and try to take pictures again. Maybe then we will have a better idea!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test, please *Updated Pictures**

I posted new pictures since it was too soon to tell with the earlier ones. There are three girls the first two are FF and were with the buck from the first of February until late March. The last has kidded before and should have been bred between February 14-17.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um pictures are not visible sorry


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

You mean you can't see the pictures or do you mean the pictures need to be bigger?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now they are visible -- before it said something abotu them having been moved.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

That's what I thought. Earlier I was trying to make the pictures bigger so that's probably why you couldn't see them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the second set of pictures are still not visible -- whatever you did to them in photobucket messed up the links sorry


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, maybe the third times the charm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she doesnt look like a doe who is getting ready to kid any day now so I am sorry to say but I dont believe she is bred


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The pictures are of three different does and they should have been bred in February, so they would be due middle of July.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

o.k., i'm not much good on the pooch tests, it seems the more I look at the back ends of my does the more weired they look lol. But to me there looks to be a change in apperance between the first pics and the last, besides, they still have until July so more changes are still to take place.
Our four bred girls (due to kid first week of June) didn't show changes until around mid march early April and even now they have no seriously major changes to their pooch areas, two FF, one 2nd and one 3rd but all are deffinately bred. Do any of the does have an udder forming?, this is deffinately something that took place on both of our first time breeders around the 2 month mark although I have heard so does don't make udders until much later even up until just before kidding.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The doe in the bottom picture looks to be getting an udder as well as the doe in the top picture. I'm leaning more towards end of July as a due date.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, so how do all of you get your goats to naturally hold their tail up? Mine usually have the tail down. When they do have it up (briefly) i never have a camera in hand.

Is there any other way of telling if they are pregnant? They don't appear to be coming into heat. The buck doesn't seem agitated any more. Is that my only sign? 

I did notice that the two older does look more 'blocky' under their belly - they don't have an obvious dip up toward their hindquarters like they used to. My little FF always looks kind of blocky, i think she has a bit of pygmy in her, but the other two did look more refined.


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

Zoomom, all of ours hold their tails up naturally unless they are not feeling well or it is cold or they have biting bugs or a fly hanging around their tails oh and if they have a something hanging off their tail. Occasionally we have a doe come through that just naturally holds her tail downwards (or outwards) we have a doeling that does this.

As for the buck no longer being agitated, that's possible, our boy settles down once all the girls are bred.


----------

